# Lexmark 8300 - help ?



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I'm trying to get a Lexmark 8300 to work with a MacBook, but it dosen't recognize it. Lexmark's site only shows this model working with windows... but does anyone have any thoughts of alternatives, or if Lexmark has a substitute drive set that works?

Thanks,

Z.


----------

